# Cat step project trim ideas needed



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone. I completed by cat step unit, picture below (probably sideways.) I was thinking about trim similar to my shoe box project, picture below. But as I was putting up test pieces, it doesn't look too good. So I would really really like some suggestion please.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Maybe a large square from centre step followed by a rectangle from the next step in each direction and finish up with a small square top and bottom step. Hope that makes sense. 

Another option is form a large triangle and just have solid trim from the diagonal of your triangle into each of the steps.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you. I like the large triangle idea. Would I use 1/2" stock?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

We use very little 1/2" in Australia but I imagine that should work just fine. We use mostly 19mm which must be about 3/4"

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok I have both. I'll see what looks better.

Alternatively, how about if I cut 1/4" birch/oak plywood and glue it over the entire side? May look plainer, but I can always add trim afterwards.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

wsommariva said:


> Ok I have both. I'll see what looks better.
> 
> Alternatively, how about if I cut 1/4" birch/oak plywood and glue it over the entire side? May look plainer, but I can always add trim afterwards.


That would work, depends if you're trying to match it in with anything.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you Dave. I have a few options. I'll tape up a few things to see how it all looks.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Don't forget pics of the finished product when your done.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes I will post sideways photos when done. I'll try a large triangle 3/4" poplar - top long diagonal leg from one piece of wood.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Dave,

I've decided on a large square, centered. Then about 2" trim around the perimeter. All 3/4 poplar.

I think I need to soften up this trim, maybe with the router. What do you think?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That sounds good, think it will work nicely. Just to throw the cat among the pigeons. You could go large square with 2 triangles. I think you would know best if that or the original option would look best as you know the shapes of you existing decor.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you Dave. I'll sketch out the two triangles. I think too modern though.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

All done except for stain and oil. Here's a picture - maybe upside down. A bit concerned with my paper thin trim on the risers, but I'll deal with it if I need to.

Thanks for your ideas - I think it ended up great.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey it looks nice. Does fluffy like it? That's all that matters. Maybe some action shots of fluffy climbing.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

It'll be a week until it's done. I think the cat will use it - if not, it's a plant stand.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

One impressive cat step. Looks good.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

That turned out really nice. What are your overall dimensions?


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

28" high, 35" long and 11" wide. - I think a bit too wide.


----------

